# Doh Awards



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

You know you've said it a time or two (or many, many...) while out hunting ducks. You forgot something, had something bad happen to you by accident, or did something stupid. I call these the Doh Awards. Here are some of mine:
-forgot bug repellent twice during early season hunts
-brother brought lead shot (discovered in parking lot)
-stepped off dike into marsh with my new waders and burnt frag stubble punched a hole in my boot
-headed out on the road plenty early only to realize it was the pheasant opener and we couldn't shoot until 8:00
Oh the list could go on and on. I have been a Doh Award nominee, and recipient, many times over the years.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got up early and headed to a WMA, once I was there realized I didn't have my gun. 1 hour drive back home to get it..... :evil: 
I forgot my dog in his crate in the back of the truck and took off in the boat and had to turn around and get him. :roll: 
backed the boat in one morning and the whole trailer was floating.....I forgot to take the tie down straps off...  
stepped on frag stubble and punched a hole in my boot too....


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

by far,, this year we forgot bug spray..worst/best hunt of my life..duck hunting was unreal but the mosquitos were the worst I have ever seen..they were so bad that we took this awful stinky mud and covered our faces, hands and neck with it..the mud dried to us and then we reapplied again and again..it was nasty, I'll never forget the look on the gas station ladies face when we rolled up to clean off in the bathroom.. and the next day I woke up with so many bites and bumps I wanted to die!! but I did get a band that day!!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

#1 - I had a weekday off which is rare so I got up and went to FB with the boat. I pulled into The parking lot and there wasn't a sole around I had the entire turpin unit to myself    . I launched my boat and then parked the car and by the time I got back to the boat it was filled with water. I was so excited about having the entrie marsh to myself I had forgotten to put the **** plug in -#&#*!- *\-\* O|*


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Worse thing I did this year was forget my game strap on a long walk jump shoot and ended limiting out on honker's and big fat mallards, absolutely miserable :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

went out duck hunting shot a couple ducks and then I notice I did not have my hunting linc on me. I called my dad and he brought it out to me.  Forgot waders ,for got to put the plug in the boat.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

i decided to go for a solo hunt on Utah lake on a windy weekday. I show up to the launch, and start my routine of getting the boat ready to launch, and putting my gear on when i realize i left my waders at home. I was pizzed! so i started getting ready to leave when i see a guy drive up with a little crappy canoe. So i walk over and ask him if he wants to go out on the big boat. he accepts on the condition that he has to put out, and pick up decoys by himself.

We had a great hunt, and limited out in about 2 hours. DOH!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

My best was unstrapping the boat with a full load of deke's in the front. Well the winch strap on the boat goes above the roller on the trailer. I usually have to give it a gentle lift to 
clear the roller and I'm good to go. This time I managed to get my finger in between the two 
and smashed the crap out of it. I looked down and could see bone. My son heard me swearing and came running around the truck to see what I had done. He looked at it and 
started to strap the boat back on to the trailer so we could head for the ER. I said this sumbi--- is launched and in the water lets go hunting. So I get in the truck to find something to wrap this abortion in and realized that it was all in my bowhunting fanny pack sitting in the garage at home. Out comes the pocket knife and off comes about the bottom 4 inches of my T-shirt. Wrapped that sucker up and went out and had one heck of a shoot.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just after reading this post I head out to go fishing and forget my oars for my pontoon boat! DOH.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Out comes the pocket knife and off comes...


I totally thought you were going to say you pulled a Ronnie Lott and amputated your finger. :lol: _/O


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Wrong key for the lock on the gate. 20 mile trip back home to get it. Dahoo!


----------

